# HONG KONG | THE SOUTHSIDE | 150m x 5 | 150-120m x 9 | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Located in Wong Chuk Hang 
































April





















黃竹坑丨港島南岸丨150+丨興建中丨 - 第4页 - 香港 - 高楼迷摩天族


黃竹坑丨港島南岸丨150+丨興建中丨 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/18


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hongkongers snub second property sale in as many days, as MTR’s South Land becomes looming Fed rate hike’s latest victim *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Sept 20, 2022

Hongkongers appeared to have been spooked by a looming increase in interest rates, as they snubbed another property sale in the space of two days.

As of 8pm on Tuesday, not a single unit had been sold out of the 139 flats on sale at South Land, a project developed by RK Properties and MTR Corporation in Wong Chuk Hang in Aberdeen, according to agents.

The sale came two days before a meeting of the US Federal Reserve, which is likely to increase interest rates by a further 75 basis points. With the Hong Kong dollar pegged to the US dollar, the Fed rate increase is expected to push Hong Kong’s commercial banks to increase their prime rates this month for the first time in four years.

More : https://www.scmp.com/business/artic...operty-sale-many-days-mtrs-south-land-becomes


----------

